# 1950s compressor restoration



## PeterT (Dec 2, 2018)

I find these '_bring-em back from the dead better than they were to begin with_' type projects very satisfying to see come together. Quite a bit of diverse shop know how, but I bet it will last another 50 years. And no scraping the ways! LOL. I love the fire truck red, in Imron no less. That's the good stuff, tougher than nails. Just respect the isocyanate lest your eyeballs point backward.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 2, 2018)

Beautiful video. Wish I could TIG as well. But casters on a compressor?


----------



## PeterT (Dec 2, 2018)

Good eye, I didn't catch that. I guess castors would allow that muther to be moved out of the way vs hauling out the pallet jack. But I agree, rubberized machinery mounts would be my preference too.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Let's assume it was a temp setup. Those things are top heavy and will walk--never good on a hard wired machine.

I agree with you. I use rubber mounts with metal plates to prevent the feet from tearing up the rubber.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 18, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Let's assume it was a temp setup. Those things are top heavy and will walk--never good on a hard wired machine.
> 
> I agree with you. I use rubber mounts with metal plates to prevent the feet from tearing up the rubber.


Mine is bolted to a wooden skid. Never had issues yet. Maybe there’s enough flex in the wooden skid?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 18, 2018)

Lots of compressors stay on their skids forever. Seems to work. I’ve even seen people buy fancy plastic skids to replace the shipping skid. I would have if I’d had room. Glad it works for you.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 20, 2018)

+1 for wooden skid - it was to move it originally but seems to work as more permanent solution as well.


----------

